# Dodge or Telfair



## roscoe54 (May 4, 2013)

Looking to lease 100 acres or less.Or join a club under 1,000.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54 (May 9, 2013)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (May 18, 2013)

still looking


----------



## Bryan (May 29, 2013)

Got a club on the dodge Laurens co line 857 acres give me a call for more details thanks bryan 478 256 8443


----------



## roscoe54 (May 31, 2013)

Bryan looking for something closer to Chauncey or Milan but thank you.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 6, 2013)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 16, 2013)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 28, 2013)

still looking going up next week


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 28, 2013)

You should just come back.  Didn't really even get a chance to hunt with you last season.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rebuilt the engine in the tractor. Can only spend 1,000 or less this year. Good luck this coming year.


----------

